# --Dasavatharam Discussion thread--



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all...

Just now saw the dasavatharam movie in sathyam... and oh boy .. its near to Hollywood movie .... or say first Tamil film ever to get close to a Hollywood film in Graphics...
*www.dasavatharam.info/images/dasavatharam_still8.jpg
To be honest this the Best ever film movie made in India... 

Kamal Rocks through the whole film... His acting is top notch !!!

For starters ...

here is the trailer...
 *i25.tinypic.com/2dayt82.jpg

My small review 


I am not going to tell you the story .. i am just going to tell other things..

to start with ... the getups kamal takes on...

each getup ( he acts in 10 different roles ) is awesome .. meticulously done and perfected...
*www.dasavatharam.info/images/dasavatharam_still6.jpg
Graphics is splendid... near perfect but some scenes does show up very poor graphics...

i wont tell you were , just go and see for yourself..

out of 100 % 90 % graphics are done superb .. atleast first time in Indian film... remaining 10 % is poor...or say could have made better...

Coming to other characters .. Asin has done a good Brahmin girl role..
*www.dasavatharam.info/images/dasavatharam_still3.jpg
Comedy is adequate to make the story flow smoothly..

The thing special about the film is that u r at regular interval will be introduced to new characters... thats what makes you sit glued..Believe me

The film has everything... From amercia to japan to india to tsunami to local problem to life to sentiment....etc etc.....

And there are many suprisees in the film all the way from the start to the VERY end...so dont miss a second..!!

more to come... i am very tired ....

just keep this thread going.. will catch it later...

Until then please no spoilers.... keep it that way..please....

MY rating ... 9/10


----------



## blueshift (Jun 14, 2008)

there is already one thread running here.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 15, 2008)

this is my smalll review included.... !! LOL...

have anyone seen the movie ???


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 15, 2008)

do any one know the budget of this film some say its only 60cr and wt i heard before is its 160cr....so which one is true??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 15, 2008)

it would be more than 60 crores... the locations / graphics / make up cost ( rememebr for indian film .. the make up cost was on the top list of the budget.. whihc involved only one makeup change..)


----------



## New (Jun 15, 2008)

I read in a news paper that the budject is 165crs!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone saw the movie..please share your views... 
I think within few days its gona get released in hindi...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah ,I saw the movie 2 days back. watchable movie. especially liked that telegu inspector and his way of talking(kamal only) 

then the "supernatural" healing of tumour of Avtar Singh(again Kamal) the Singer when the bullet fired by Chris Pledger? passed through his neck! 

No story,good Enjoyment.Esp if you understand Tamil  North Indians missed it ! 

oh!rating? 8.2/10  so good for Kamal Hassan


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 19, 2008)

dont watch this movie whatsoever.save your money if north indians missed it its good they missed it.it would have been much better if Sunny Deol had done this multiple role.I dont know i have seen one movie where sunny deol doing all kind of multiple roles darn dont remeber the name. is it indian or the hero.

Rating - 5/10 for action and not for KH


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

For me if the makeup could have been better then i think it would have been more splendid ...but anyway its a good try and a better one as far as  south indian film industry is concerned...or say even for whole indian film industry ..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2008)

well,he made the revealing makeup may be purposefully  .
@ancientrites: it needs someone who understand taamil(not an average knowledge will help. gottha?  ) and also some knowledge on Vaishava and Shaiva fights on 12th century(  ) .

With the subtitle in Tamil shown ,not many will be able to follow the incident series.

anyways ,it deserves minimum 8/10  I think telegu dubbing wont have done the justice to this movie(which will be doing their rounds in karnataka? ).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

Well said prak


----------



## gopz (Jun 19, 2008)

Watched the movie today. It just rocks!!! Awesome Kamal, only he can do it!!! Really good movie (if you understand Tamil)


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 19, 2008)

Movie is good and watchable.. Kamal was brilliant, especially as Balram Naidu and the 12th century character.. Khalifulla character was too flat and without use; the old lady was a little overacting.

@ Praka: the supernatural healing of cancer by a bullet is not fully imaginary.. I have read in some magazine about one such instance in which a person's laryngeal cancer (the same as that in the film) was totally removed by a stray bullet that accidentally passed thro the person's neck.. Of course, I;m not sure the patient would have been able to speak normally after the incident, let alone sing..


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 19, 2008)

Finally.. watched the movie... 
Kamal's acting was Simply fantabulous!!  Btw.. I liked the roles Balram Naidu & Christian Fletcher..  

________

The 10 avtars photos here : *www.behindwoods.com/image-gallery-stills/photos-9/dasavatharam-1/dasavatharam-01.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome link!


----------



## gopz (Jun 20, 2008)

Got this info somewere on the internet (its not my original thought)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guys, 
For those who are not understood the reason for 10 roles. Please go thro this.. 
I’m not sure how many of you thought on these lines, but the below post makes a lot of sense about the film. There are many discussions on the film happening here – about Chaos Theory, Butterfly Effect, God, Religion etc. I’m watching the film again sometime. 
One thing we had noticed is why people didnt get the real subtext and reason for the various roles and hence the title. 
If you knew the real dasavatharams of Lord Vishnu and their characters you can appreciate the script more. Let me explain, starting with the best adapted role: 
1. Krishna avatar - Vincent Poovaraghavan 
Lord krishna is actually a dalit, he is dark-skinned [shyamalam]. He saved draupadi when she was being violated and he was the actual diplomat in mahabharatham. Lord krishna dies of an arrow striking his lower leg. Now look at how vincent was introduced.. he appears when asin is about to be molested and he saves her like draupadi. Vincent is the dalit diplomat, fights for land issue [soil issue to be exact] and dies from the metal rod striking his leg. Oh even five of vincent’s men are drugged at P. Vasu’s.. sounds familiar??? 
2. Balarama avatar - Balarama naidu 
This is an easy given. as the name suggests and the role personifies you can easily get it. 
3. Mathsya avatar - Ranagaraja nambi 
nambi is thrown into water in an act of trying to save lord from being thrown into sea, though vainly. what more clue do you want? 
4. Varaha avatar - Krishnaveni paatti 
During the mukunda song, krishnaveni paatti does varaha avatar in the shadow puppetry. The frame freezes on it for a second. there is the clue. Moreover, in varaha avatar lord actually hides earth so as to protect life forms. Here too krishnaveni hides the germs - life form inside the statue so as to protect. 
5. Vamana avatar - Kalifulla khan 
remember in vamana avatar, lord vishnu takes the vishvaroopa, that is the giant form! Hence the giant kalifulla here symbolises vamana avatar. 
6. Parasurama avatar - Christian Fletcher 
Parasurama is actually on an angry killing spree and killed 21 generations of the particular kshatriya vamsa. Hence the real KILLER… Guess what thats what our Fletcher is! He comes around 
7. Narasimha avatar - Shingen Narahashi 
first of all the name itself is a play on the words singam [means lion in tamil] and narasimha [the avatar being symbolised]. Lord Narasimha manifests himelf to kill the bad guy and he also teaches prahaladha. In the movie, he shows up to kill the killer fletcher! and is also a teacher.. Lord Narasimha had to kill the asura with bare hands and hence the martial arts exponent here.. get it? 
8. Rama avatar - Avatar Singh 
Lord Rama stands for the one man one woman maxim, kind of symbolising true love.. Here Avatar portrays that spirit by saying that he loves his woman more than anything and wants to live for her. 
9. Kalki avatar - Govindaraj Ramasamy 
As you know, the hero in kaliyug can be none other than the Kalki avatar!!! 
10. Koorma avatar - Bush 
This is the most loose adaptation I couldn’t clearly comprehend. But if you look at the real koorma avatar, the lord is the turtle/tortoise that helps in stirring the ksheera sagara and bringing out the amruth. This essentially creates war among the devas and asuras. Similarly today Bush facilitates war between you know whom… May be Kamal also indicates that this avatar is a bit dumb like the tortoise…


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw that sometime bak.. 
btw.. "Shingen Narahashi = Singam Narasimha" 
nice linking of the chars with the real avtars!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice find gops...

 But p.s kh and k.s are atheist...
They did all these for the sake of films profit... Anyway good find!


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 20, 2008)

saw Dasavatharam today  superb movie!! with an amazing concept and story, but   very difficult to understand,thats why many say it hav no story, even Cnn/ibn review said that it has no story,its the same concept as the english movie "Butterfly Effect" but taken to another level.Kamal has done  a great job to introduce something as thrilling as this.Its one of a kind in Indian cinema and a brave move by both kamal & ravikumar.Action  ,special effects,screen paly are the best ever seen in Indian cinema,but makeup and graphics are average wen compared to hollywood.Many say 10 avatars are unnecessary but thats how chaos theory work, it depends on many small things and the final outcome depends on the many people's and objects interaction with each other.

Even though movie hav some flaws i will still give 10/10 wen seen in the context of Indian cinema.But  cud hav done even better.
Since i dont know tamil very well there are many things that i didnt understand,will see it again with english subtitle. 

Here is a review which explains more abt chaos theory used in this movie...it will help to understand the movie more 
*movies.sulekha.com/tamil/dasavatharam/reviews/57904.htm


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2008)

^yeah.that is the problem .you must know tamil + should be able to read/write(remember many times in the movie ,they showed in tamil subtitles) to understand this properly  .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 21, 2008)

I think this problem will get solved when they release it in hindi..'very soon .. 
Thanks and a nice review by zyberboy


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 22, 2008)

waiting for english subtitled version.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2008)

I am disappointed with the movie.. kamal's acting was good enough but not excellent, asin's acting was disappointing .. not as good as ghajini. Makeup was excellent specially Christian Fletcher. First 10 minutes were superb it blew off my mind.. excellent acting and dialogs in the first 10 mins. Second scene which I liked was the fight between Shingen Narahashi and Fletcher..... excellent. I had kept to much hopes abt the movie and didnt find it as immagined.... A good script not well executed. 

7/10


----------



## axxo (Jun 23, 2008)

I was happened to watch this movie yesterday. Its one of the best movie that I ever watched. This is a movie with lot of inherited messages in it. Must watch movie. My Rating *9.5/10*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 24, 2008)

Guys who's character did you like the most...

I liked that telegu character. ... And then the talk guy...

Whom did you like?


----------



## gopz (Jun 24, 2008)

Christian Fletcher. His attitude, body language, slang...simply awesome!!!


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 24, 2008)

Rangaraja Nambi and Balaram Naidu were my favorites...!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

the sound of balarama naidu remember me my old telegu colleagues  "entra rrrrrrrrei" "emeeerrrarrrrrei"  (no offense!).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ true...


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 10, 2008)

i saw d film, but it was not up to d level!!

can watch once not more thah tat!!

Hats off 2 Kamal, his acting is Fantastic!! other than tat d film is Worst!!


----------



## k6153r (Aug 10, 2008)

*Graphics* are not that good.

*Stunts* were as usual Kamal Hasan style, if you like it, then this is all the same.

*Comedy*, for Tamil movie standard, was not very great.

*Story* was good.

*Make-up* of a few characters like Kalifulla, Vincent Poovarasan, the Japanese, and Christian Fletcher were like as if from some 1970's Indian movie.

_Asin was a boring irritating character_, being too racial (well, KH also belongs to THAT group).

On the whole, it was quiet better compared to current Tamil movies.


----------

